# V72.83 vs. V72.81



## m.j.kummer (Apr 29, 2010)

When coding for a preoperative EKG, I believe it is correct to use V72.81 instead of V72.83.  Thoughts?

V72.83
Other specified preoperative examination
Examination prior to chemotherapy
Other pre-procedural examination
Pre-procedural general physical examination

Excludes:
routine general medical examination (V70.0)

V72.81
Preoperative cardiovascular examination
Pre-procedural cardiovascular examination


----------



## frjc83@gmail.com (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm with you brother.  Can't locate a definintive contradiction --and I'm specifically comparing with V72.83 of course.


----------



## sateeshtv (Jul 14, 2012)

yes I also agree with both of you. It is correct to use v72.81


----------

